# Cadet use of Regimental Collar Dogs/Shoulder Titles.



## Pryce (6 Jun 2012)

I was wondering if there is anything in the CATO's pertaining to the use of regimental collar dogs and shoulder titles by cadets. Recently i haven't been able to access the CATO's because it's been transferring me to a log in page for what I assume is fortress. I am wondering because I want to buy some in time for camp(Staff).


----------



## Jimmy_D (7 Jun 2012)

As a cadet, what you have on your current Cadet Dress Uniform, is all that is permitted for wear.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Jun 2012)

From CATO 46-01


Ch 2/11 9/28 Mod 2/11
AUTHORIZED AFFILIATED UNIT DRESS
TENUES AUTORISÉES DES UNITÉS AFFILIÉES
44. Army cadets Corps may, but are not mandated to, wear items of their affiliated unit dress. They can, provided that:
44. Les corps de cadets de l’Armée peuvent, mais ne sont pas tenus de porter les articles de leur unité affiliée. Ils le peuvent en autant que :
a. the CO of the affiliated unit authorizes the items for use; and
a. le cmdt de l’unité affiliée autorise le port de ces articles par les cadets; et
b. these items, with the exception of the beret, are procured at no cost to the public.
b. ces articles, à l’exception des bérets, sont acquis sans frais pour l’état.
45. Authorized items may include headdress, regimental buttons, scarves, sashes, hat badges, shoulder sleeve unit identifiers and lanyards.


----------



## shreenan (7 Jun 2012)

http://www.cadets.ca/army-armee/ 


 To log in you need to put in the password and username 
the user name is: cadets
the password is: cadets
 :
It just allows the HQ to edit the CATOS,IGs and QSPs faster. The password is not a big secret, you just needed to ask your training O


----------



## Ambrivian (4 Jul 2012)

If your CO says you can wear it, you can. I have PPCLI shoulder flashes, a white belt, a red sash and a green/red lanyard.


----------

